# What do you miss about practical life in the UK?



## Kilajoules (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am giving serious consideration to moving to the Costa Del Sol in the coming months and whilst the numerous positive aspect are immediately apparent I want to give more thought about some of the drawbacks that are not so apparent until you have lived there for a while.

I don’t mean in a sentimental way ( i.e. missing family / friends ) but in a practical way...

So what cant you get / buy?
What is it hard to arrange? 
What services cant you get? 
What services are poorly provided? 
What industries are only carried out by the Spanish and through language barriers do you struggle to deal with?
What kind of areas have people found it hard to adjust to when moving.

Any input would be greatly appreciated as I really want to know what I’m up against when making such a big decision and try and combat the problems or plan ahead to avoid them from arising.

Many Thanks.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

So what cant you get / buy? 
_Nothing!_
What is it hard to arrange? 
_Nothing!_
What services cant you get? 
_Nothing!_
What services are poorly provided? 
_Nothing!_
What industries are only carried out by the Spanish and through language barriers do you struggle to deal with?
_Nothing!_
What kind of areas have people found it hard to adjust to when moving.
_Everything! Cos they're too lazy and/or stupid to make any conscious attempt to learn the language and understand the culture and processes here. Then they expect others to take up the slack for them.....as if we're all marooned on some desert island.
_


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Kilajoules said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am giving serious consideration to moving to the Costa Del Sol in the coming months and whilst the numerous positive aspect are immediately apparent I want to give more thought about some of the drawbacks that are not so apparent until you have lived there for a while.
> 
> ...


I'm happy to say that I don't miss anything or feel that anything is missing here. I find the paperwork a pain in the butt sometimes and I get very frustrated with the education system at times, but paperwork is part of being in Spain and i ask myself "Is education of a better standard in the UK?" I don't see any evidence of it when I go back. And when I go to England I'm so glad to get back to Spain!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

Have to agree with Xtreme. The Costa del Sol is "Little Britain". It's just Britain with sunshine.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

Have to agree with Xtreme. The Costa del Sol is "Little Britain". It's just Britain with sunshine.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Kilajoules said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am giving serious consideration to moving to the Costa Del Sol in the coming months and whilst the numerous positive aspect are immediately apparent I want to give more thought about some of the drawbacks that are not so apparent until you have lived there for a while.
> 
> ...


Do you think this is a third world country? 
If you live on the CDS as has been said I'm guessing you will be able to use Brits for everything & buy Brit foods everywhere

I cant say I really miss that much really. It is a bit more of a struggle sometimes to get things done here in the CB North, but once you get to know the good Spanish tradespeople its not so hard.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Have to disagree with you - it's as Spanish as you want it to be. Just because there are Brits everywhere doesn't mean that one has to live in a Brit environment. 

OP 

Miss? Rugby league, Man Utd live at Old Trafford, local government etc working smooothly


Everything else is here.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Have to disagree with you - it's as Spanish as you want it to be. Just because there are Brits everywhere doesn't mean that one has to live in a Brit environment.
> 
> OP
> 
> ...


Who you disagreeing with


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry, post crossed! 

I was disagreeing with DonkeyBoy's/Liberty's character assasination of the CdS!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Sorry, post crossed!
> 
> I was disagreeing with DonkeyBoy's/Liberty's character assasination of the CdS!


I never mentioned the CDS....I've never lived there. I'm speaking of my personal experience inland.....where people go cos they can't afford to live on the coast.
Very few are here out of choice!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry Xtreme, I am misquoting s.o. misquoting you! 

To confirm - I disagree with Liberty. The Costa del Sol is as Spanish or as Swedish, Polish, English as you want. 

Spanish is good for me!


----------



## kelvinkayesha (May 23, 2009)

Mistake made.Mistake made.Mistake made.Mistake made.Mistake made.Sorry.New to this.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I live more or less on the costa del sol (inland 20 mins) and if I wanted there is nothing I cant have here that I want in the UK (even rain, cos its chucked it down for the last few days!). Theres an Iceland/Waitrose supermarket 20 mins away (even the checkout operators and shelf fillers are British), Carrefour supermarkets that do everything "British" And then of course theres Gibraltar which is an hours drive from me which IS British, it even has a Morrisons, Dot Perkins and Peacocks to name but a few, its a typical British high street (in the Sun)!!!!!!!!

Things I've heard others say they miss are things like green scenery, the roads (excluding motorways, main roads etc) um........ I think thats about it!!??? However I could give you a very large list of things I dont miss!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't miss anything


when we first arrived I missed being able to buy everything in one supermarket within walking distance - you know - everything from paracetamol through food through pet stuff through clothes


but I quickly adapted

when we first arrived it wasn't so easy to get British foodstuff, unless you were willing to pay through the nose (which I wasn't), so we adapted our eating habits

6 years on we have our very own Iceland & I have to admit to buying 'english' stuff there now - actually lots of the local spanish shop there too - the prices are brill for most stuff


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Have to disagree with you - it's as Spanish as you want it to be. Just because there are Brits everywhere doesn't mean that one has to live in a Brit environment.
> 
> 
> Everything else is here.


How???????

I've never been able to visit the CdS without seeing large billboards everywhere written only in English, all day English breakfasts advertised on A-boards outside restaurants, British style pubs everywhere, shops and bars run by staff who can't utter a word of Spanish.....I could go on. 

Precisely how does one live on the CdS and avoid all of this when you trip over something British every six paces? I'd find it impossible to shut all of that out and just live the "Spanish life" on the CdS.

The Costa del Sol is a very British environment. You'd have to live in a bubble to block all of that out.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Liberty said:


> How???????
> 
> I've never been able to visit the CdS without seeing large billboards everywhere written only in English, all day English breakfasts advertised on A-boards outside restaurants, British style pubs everywhere, shops and bars run by staff who can't utter a word of Spanish.....I could go on.
> 
> ...


I disagree Liberty ... it not like that everywhere on the CDS. Most definitely not. In Estepona where we live you hardly ever see it ... seriously you dont. Obviously the main areas that cater for the tourists (Marbella, Fuengirola, Torremolinos etc) advertise in English / German etc to attract tourist business ... and I dont think thats all bad. There are certain places were it is more obvious - but its still definitely Spain.

For the original poster. If I remove any sentimental things I miss - I dont really miss much at all, we buy Spanish goods 95% of the time, but I think even the stuff we consider "British" isnt necessarily true! Sunpat Peanut butter for example lol!! is something I cant live without .... but its not British! but I generally have to go to a Brit shop to buy it.

From a female perspective I "miss" for want of a better word .... standard clothes sizes! I seem to built a different way to Spanish ladies so struggle whenver Im clothes shopping 

I agree with Xtreme to an extent ... but I would add that its not what you cant get service or goods wise (because you can get everything) but its the struggle sometimes to get things in a time frame that you may be used to in the UK ... thats just something Ive adapted to and its no longer a big issue (although with my Vodafone conversations yesterday I may change my mind on that grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!)

Sue x lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Liberty said:


> How???????
> 
> I've never been able to visit the CdS without seeing large billboards everywhere written only in English, all day English breakfasts advertised on A-boards outside restaurants, British style pubs everywhere, shops and bars run by staff who can't utter a word of Spanish.....I could go on.
> 
> ...


I disagree too Liberty, (sorry, nowt personal). I live in a very spanish town just inland from the costas with very few Brits and the Brits that are here tend to intergrate. The only British bar in the town itself is an "Irish Bar" which is actually owned and run by two Spanish guys and has a mostly Spanish customers, but it serves guiness!?!! ?

I know what you're saying tho Liberty, but there is a bit more to the CdS than the "golden mile" costas stuff

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> I disagree Liberty ... it not like that everywhere on the CDS. Most definitely not. In Estepona where we live you hardly ever see it ... seriously you dont. Obviously the main areas that cater for the tourists (Marbella, Fuengirola, Torremolinos etc) advertise in English / German etc to attract tourist business ... and I dont think thats all bad. There are certain places were it is more obvious - but its still definitely Spain.
> 
> For the original poster. If I remove any sentimental things I miss - I dont really miss much at all, we buy Spanish goods 95% of the time, but I think even the stuff we consider "British" isnt necessarily true! Sunpat Peanut butter for example lol!! is something I cant live without .... but its not British! but I generally have to go to a Brit shop to buy it.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah - CLOTHES!!!


we have C&A in Ondara now so it's easier


I always think of them being very English - but of course there aren't any in the UK now


thinking about it I'm wearing jeans that I bought here in a Spanish shop - & had to turn up! even though I'm very tall by spanish standards


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

For us it was getting used to the "manana..manana " attitude. Thought it was a myth but it really does exist. We are used to it now and you have to take delivery dates and promises of returning calls with a pinch of salt. But, hey! would'nt change any of it...love it here...love it ..love it..love it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> Oh yeah - CLOTHES!!!
> 
> 
> we have C&A in Ondara now so it's easier
> ...



... ok, on a trivial note, I'm very chatty, so I miss the banter with shop assistants, waitresses etc and all the small talk, you know, when you're standing in the queue to pay for summat, I used to be one of those who'd always start chatting with those standing next to me. I'm not sure how long I'd need to live in Spain and be learning the language before I'd ever be able to have a normal conversation!!!! I can get by but its by no means easy.

Jo xx

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hombre said:


> For us it was getting used to the "manana..manana " attitude. Thought it was a myth but it really does exist. We are used to it now and you have to take delivery dates and promises of returning calls with a pinch of salt. But, hey! would'nt change any of it...love it here...love it ..love it..love it.


oddly, every delivery or workman I've ever expected has arrived bang on time!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> From a female perspective I "miss" for want of a better word .... standard clothes sizes! I seem to built a different way to Spanish ladies so struggle whenver Im clothes shopping
> 
> I agree with Xtreme to an extent ... but I would add that its not what you cant get service or goods wise (because you can get everything) but its the struggle sometimes to get things in a time frame that you may be used to in the UK ... thats just something Ive adapted to and its no longer a big issue Sue x lane:


Agree and agree
I'm not a standard size either, but I buy in the sales and get stuff altered if need be. It's not an expensive option. I've had to adapt to the situation and it's no big deal now.
And as far as the time frame goes, yes, you might need a bigger time frame here, but it's not necessarily a bad thing...


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm afraid I maintain my point of view (especially with talk of Irish bars in small Spanish towns!). I have family who live on the CdS and as a consequence I have been visiting on and off for about 15 years now (and yes, I have visited Estepona and Alhaurin). On each visit the Britishness of the place has been like a big slap in the face and there is no way to just shut it out completely unless you never leave home!

Anyway, I think the OP has got the message now. If he/she moves to the CdS there will be absolutely nothing that they can't get.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> For us it was getting used to the "manana..manana " attitude. Thought it was a myth but it really does exist. We are used to it now and you have to take delivery dates and promises of returning calls with a pinch of salt. But, hey! would'nt change any of it...love it here...love it ..love it..love it.


I was warned about the Mañana thing, but apart from Telefonica, I've not come across it with any other Spanish - now, I've had some "no show" instances with british expats..................!!!???


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I was warned about the Mañana thing, but apart from Telefonica, I've not come across it with any other Spanish - now, I've had some "no show" instances with british expats..................!!!???
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I think mañana is an expat joke more than real life now.
By a bigger time frame i mean perhaps paperwork that you think you've got everything and they say "But now you need..." Just signing up kids for an after school activity means going to the bank and then the sports centre. However it's got much better and can now get several things right away like the "empadronamiento"


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Liberty said:


> I'm afraid I maintain my point of view (especially with talk of Irish bars in small Spanish towns!). I have family who live on the CdS and as a consequence I have been visiting on and off for about 15 years now (and yes, I have visited Estepona and Alhaurin). On each visit the Britishness of the place has been like a big slap in the face and there is no way to just shut it out completely unless you never leave home!
> 
> Anyway, I think the OP has got the message now. If he/she moves to the CdS there will be absolutely nothing that they can't get.


Next time you are in Estepona Liberty gimme a shout  and Ill show you round .... I can count on one hand the number of places there are with British signs let alone British staff! .... The thing with the Irish Bar in Alhaurin de la Torre ... there is a Spanish Tapas Bar in Burton on Trent where I lived for a while ... and that certainly didnt make Burton "Little Spain" lol ......

Sue


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hombre said:


> For us it was getting used to the "manana..manana " attitude. Thought it was a myth but it really does exist. We are used to it now and you have to take delivery dates and promises of returning calls with a pinch of salt. But, hey! would'nt change any of it...love it here...love it ..love it..love it.


Strange ..... I stopped using Brit tradesmen a long time ago because unreliable and overpriced. Every Spaniard I have used has been amazingly efficient, on time, and better value for money. Buying, say, a Fridge or TV ... they arrive the following day (or sometimes same day) with a telephone call to advise imminent arrival.

Around here, anyway, manyana manyana IS a myth


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> manyana manyana IS a myth


WTF is a manyana? A cross between a mandarin and a banana?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> WTF is a manyana? A cross between a mandarin and a banana?


Im in a feckin hurry .... dont bother me right now


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Strange ..... I stopped using Brit tradesmen a long time ago because unreliable and overpriced. Every Spaniard I have used has been amazingly efficient, on time, and better value for money. Buying, say, a Fridge or TV ... they arrive the following day (or sometimes same day) with a telephone call to advise imminent arrival.
> 
> Around here, anyway, manyana manyana IS a myth


agreed 110%

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> WTF is a manyana? A cross between a mandarin and a banana?


WTF is a mandarin?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> WTF is a mandarin?


It's an orange!

I warned you about hanging round with Jo.....now you've turned into an airhead as well.

A swift Tony Danza will put all you women straight!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> It's an orange!
> 
> I warned you about hanging round with Jo.....now you've turned into an airhead as well.
> 
> A swift Tony Danza will put all you women straight!


Are you sure you didn't get *tangerine *and *mandarina *mixed up??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> It's an orange!
> 
> I warned you about hanging round with Jo.....now you've turned into an airhead as well.
> 
> A swift Tony Danza will put all you women straight!


I'm not really as stupid as I make out you know!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Are you sure you didn't get *tangerine *and *mandarina *mixed up??


_The Mandarin orange, also known as mandarin or mandarine, is a small citrus tree (Citrus reticulata) with fruit resembling other oranges. _

Source HERE!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm not really as stupid as I make out you know!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


No....I know that Jo! You're really a goddam intellectual!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> No....I know that Jo! You're really a goddam intellectual!



Thats me!!! 


Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> _The Mandarin orange, also known as mandarin or mandarine, is a small citrus tree (Citrus reticulata) with fruit resembling other oranges. _
> 
> Source HERE!


You Welsh donkey worshippers are so intellectual, aren't you? There was me thinking mandarin was smtn to do with China...


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Liberty said:


> I'm afraid I maintain my point of view (especially with talk of Irish bars in small Spanish towns!). I have family who live on the CdS and as a consequence I have been visiting on and off for about 15 years now (and yes, I have visited Estepona and Alhaurin). On each visit the Britishness of the place has been like a big slap in the face and there is no way to just shut it out completely unless you never leave home!
> 
> Anyway, I think the OP has got the message now. If he/she moves to the CdS there will be absolutely nothing that they can't get.


Well where I live on the edge of the Peak District National Park we have an Asian restaurant and an Asian takeaway, but it doesn't make our village Asian. An eight miles drive away is the tiny village of Baslow that boasts a very popular Italian restaurant, but it doesn't make Baslow Italian. I frequent a fabulous, albeit expensive, Spanish restaurant in the south Sheffield suburb of Sharrow, but it doesn't make Sharrow Spanish.

When I visit Spain I prefer the Chinese food there than that served up in the UK, but whilst eating it I have never thought myself to be in China. However, where I do agree with you is on the subject of English/Irish pubs. Being a football fan I have used them on rare occasions, just to watch the match, luckily where we now stay, has its own SKY SPORTS package.

If its typical Spanish that you want, try the old part of Benalmadena Pueblo, also La Cala is very Spanish, as are all the beach front cafe/bars on that part of the coast. The cds is like many other coastal areas, in that it accommodates the likings of many different cultures. 

If its donkeys and seclusion that you crave, we have just the man to sort you out.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Liberty said:


> I'm afraid I maintain my point of view (especially with talk of Irish bars in small Spanish towns!). I have family who live on the CdS and as a consequence I have been visiting on and off for about 15 years now (and yes, I have visited Estepona and Alhaurin). On each visit the Britishness of the place has been like a big slap in the face and there is no way to just shut it out completely unless you never leave home!
> 
> Anyway, I think the OP has got the message now. If he/she moves to the CdS there will be absolutely nothing that they can't get.



You are so wrong about Alhaurin de la Torre, Unless you mean Alhaurin el Grande which is British and 20 minutes drive away. I cant see anything British about de la Torre at all, ok it has an Irish Bar run by Spanish, but it also has several chinese resaurants and shops, a lebonese restaurant, a belgiun fast food restaurant and of course loads of spanish tappas bars, a square with the old men sitting chatting... I guess its not the stereotypical "Spanish town" anymore, but the young Spanish dont want that, they want the same as most europeans, a cosmopolitan, modern town with all amenities. In fact the only place around here I can think of that you could call typically Spanish (in terms of looks, shops etc) would be Mijas Pueblo and thats swarming with British tourists and the restaurants all sell "real" paella, real sangria, cos thats what the tourists want!! The locals would be at the nearest macdonalds!!

The world is changing and now we all belong to Europe, we're gradually gonna see country identities dilute with each other. Once upon a time in the UK, we didnt eat pizzas, pasta, indian food, chinese food........ and the Spanish didnt eat chips, hamburgers.... 

Out of interest, I can remember the first time I had pizza, my mum (bless her) served it up with roast potatoes, cabbage and gravy!! She really didnt know what to do with it!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> You are so wrong about Alhaurin de la Torre, Unless you mean Alhaurin el Grande which is British and 20 minutes drive away. I cant see anything British about de la Torre at all, ok it has an Irish Bar run by Spanish, but it also has several chinese resaurants and shops, a lebonese restaurant, a belgiun fast food restaurant and of course loads of spanish tappas bars, a square with the old men sitting chatting... I guess its not the stereotypical "Spanish town" anymore, but the young Spanish dont want that, they want the same as most europeans, a cosmopolitan, modern town with all amenities. In fact the only place around here I can think of that you could call typically Spanish (in terms of looks, shops etc) would be Mijas Pueblo and thats swarming with British tourists and the restaurants all sell "real" paella, real sangria, cos thats what the tourists want!! The locals would be at the nearest macdonalds!!
> 
> The world is changing and now we all belong to Europe, we're gradually gonna see country identities dilute with each other. Once upon a time in the UK, we didnt eat pizzas, pasta, indian food, chinese food........ and the Spanish didnt eat chips, hamburgers....
> 
> ...


 That reminds me of when I was married to my first husband in the early 80´´s. We went to his parents for Christmas lunch and they were lovely people but quite old and not very "wordly" .... I asked if we could have cheese and biscuits after diiner and she said of course! ..... at the appointed Cheese and biscuit moment she walked into the dining room with a huge plate of cream crackers and dairy lea triangles !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Careful Sue, I feel a "Can you get Dairylea in Spain" coming on from a FTP. 

Quite liked it myself but no I would not go back to the north of England for it!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Careful Sue, I feel a "Can you get Dairylea in Spain" coming on from a FTP.
> 
> Quite liked it myself but no I would not go back to the north of England for it!


OMG NO! I dont like it! didnt like in even then ... I was a stilton and port girl from a young age! (blame my Dad, he was a landlord and I was brought up in pubS!!!) ... it made the dairy lea triangles even funnier when compared to stilton or a nice danish blue .... S


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Careful Sue, I feel a "Can you get Dairylea in Spain" coming on from a FTP.
> 
> Quite liked it myself but no I would not go back to the north of England for it!



I think they sell it in Mercadona, well if not they have their own version of and it tastes the same, "happy cow" or something. Failing that I KNOW they sell it in Carrefour. My sons a dairylea fan!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## malaga (Jul 14, 2010)

jojo said:


> You are so wrong about Alhaurin de la Torre, Unless you mean Alhaurin el Grande which is British and 20 minutes drive away. I cant see anything British about de la Torre at all, ok it has an Irish Bar run by Spanish, but it also has several chinese resaurants and shops, a lebonese restaurant, a belgiun fast food restaurant and of course loads of spanish tappas bars, a square with the old men sitting chatting... I guess its not the stereotypical "Spanish town" anymore, but the young Spanish dont want that, they want the same as most europeans, a cosmopolitan, modern town with all amenities. In fact the only place around here I can think of that you could call typically Spanish (in terms of looks, shops etc) would be Mijas Pueblo and thats swarming with British tourists and the restaurants all sell "real" paella, real sangria, cos thats what the tourists want!! The locals would be at the nearest macdonalds!!
> 
> The world is changing and now we all belong to Europe, we're gradually gonna see country identities dilute with each other. Once upon a time in the UK, we didnt eat pizzas, pasta, indian food, chinese food........ and the Spanish didnt eat chips, hamburgers....
> 
> ...


You are correct about Alahurin el Grande being mainly British.
There are some beautiful villages and scenery up those mountains but trying to find any in our area without a large British community is very hard.
Choro lakes and Rhonda are lovelly but I much prefered them 20 years ago.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

malaga said:


> You are correct about Alahurin el Grande being mainly British.
> There are some beautiful villages and scenery up those mountains but trying to find any in our area without a large British community is very hard.
> Choro lakes and Rhonda are lovelly but I much prefered them 20 years ago.


Spain and indeed the world is a much different place from 20 years ago. and we're all part of that change. ÇJust like the Moors before us, we're changing and adapting everywhere

I love El Choro and the kings walkway etc. In fact I think we'll go there for a visit next week. The kids summer holidays are beginning to drag somewhat!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> Spain and indeed the world is a much different place from 20 years ago. and we're all part of that change. ÇJust like the Moors before us, we're changing and adapting everywhere
> 
> I love El Choro and the kings walkway etc. In fact I think we'll go there for a visit next week. The kids summer holidays are beginning to drag somewhat!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Do they let people with crutches up their ??  Take a picture please on the narrow bit with no handrail otherwise we won't believe you went.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Do they let people with crutches up their ??  Take a picture please on the narrow bit with no handrail otherwise we won't believe you went.



No chance LOL!!! I'm not good with heights !!! The filmed Von Ryans Express up there as well!! Lovely area, but I'll just view it from the car!!

Jo xxx


----------



## babelgirl (Jun 30, 2010)

XTreme said:


> I never mentioned the CDS....I've never lived there. I'm speaking of my personal experience inland.....where people go cos they can't afford to live on the coast.
> Very few are here out of choice!


Hello all!
Well, firstly I can´t comment on life in the cds. I haven´t even been there and to be honest it took me a moment's thought to work out what 'cds' meant! Thought you were all talking about music there for a sec!
But I can comment on the condition of the 'inland expat'.
I think it´s a little harsh to say that noone would be here out of choice. I can think of numerous reasons to want to live here and many more for wanting to live away from a typically expat community.
Whilst I admire your positive, 'can do' attitude towards overcoming the problems you may encounter living here, I think one shouldn´t overestimate the effort it involves and stress it can produce.
Yes, many people moan a lot and are lazy and don´t learn the language and rely on others, I agree, and for this there is no excuse. However, even if you try your hardest to learn Spanish, fit in, understand and respect Spanish culture, it is inevitable that this will be hard at times. Everything you do is just that little bit more difficult or more complicated than 'back home'.
I think that apart from the practical concerns of managing your work life, housing, your legal and tax requirements etc etc, one shouldn´t underestimate the challenge of finding your place, socially, within a community.
If you live amongst other expats this shouldn´t be too difficult...you evaluate others and yourself according to the social and cultural rules that you have grown up with.
Living within a Spanish community can be more difficult. When making friends, finding something in common is more difficult, be it shared experiences, shared goals, shared sense of humour or whatever. Of course it´s possible and I have some wonderful Spanish friends but I had to overcome more obstacles than I would have done with other Brits... and not only the language barrier. Also, if you are the sort of person who likes to feel an important part of the community as a whole and like to have a certain 'status', I would say that you have to recognise that this is a long-term goal. It takes a long time to be accepted as a permanent and important part of the community.
Personally, I find the extra effort is more than worth it and I don´t want to give a negative impression of life here. I just wanted to say that it´s definitely something you should think about before you 'up sticks'.
Well, anyway, I hope this has gone some way to answering the original question. And to all you cds dwellers....maybe I should pay a visit! Sounds like you´ve got it sorted down there!

Babelgirl x


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

babelgirl said:


> Hello all!
> Well, firstly I can´t comment on life in the cds. I haven´t even been there and to be honest it took me a moment's thought to work out what 'cds' meant! Thought you were all talking about music there for a sec!
> But I can comment on the condition of the 'inland expat'.
> I think it´s a little harsh to say that noone would be here out of choice. I can think of numerous reasons to want to live here and many more for wanting to live away from a typically expat community.
> ...


Hello,
I cannot answer the original question (because I am not British), but I think I would like still to make some comments. I am from Switzerland and I did live in Spain between 1997- 2004 and after four years in the Philippines I came back to Spain with my family in September 2008.

1.	The progress in all domains Spain has made in those 13 years is enormous! I found that the choice of goods you can buy here (I live in Altea/Costa Blanca, near Benidorm) is now bigger as in my home country! Also the infrastructure has changed completely. I can even go eat a Swiss cheese fondue just 200 meters from where I live☺ I also like English breakfast, and there must be many dozens of places not to fare where I can get very good ones to a very reasonable price.

2.	I still think some state administration procedures are very complicated and do not function as well as they do in my home country (Telefonica,Trafico as an example)

3.	Spaniards have another mentality as in my home country. They speak louder and all at the same time. They are also many times less friendly, seem to like disputes, are not very self-critic and not so willing to accept critics compared as with the standard of my country. I had to get used to this. Of course this is only in general and does not apply to the many highly educated Spaniards, which I also know.

4.	I am fluent in Spanish (I think by now better as my English) so this makes a very big difference. I have trouble with expats who live here for years and do not make the effort to learn, at least the basics, of the language of the country they live. There are free Spanish courses nearly everywhere.

But to finish just an approximated citation from the movie “The Third Man” with Orson Welles. When Joseph Cotton (in the movie Holly Martins) did ask Orson Wells (in the movie Harry Lime) how he could do such an awful thing as selling fake penicillin, this one did answer, “ You see the Germans they had Hitler, but they also had Beethoven, Bach, etc. The Italians had Mussolini, but they also had Michelangelo, Puccini etc. etc…. The Spaniards had the inquisition, but they also have Picasso, El Greco, Dali etc. and see the Swiss what hey have: Cuckoo Clocks ☺


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

The Swiss did invent Velcro which must be in their favour ;+)


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

country boy said:


> The Swiss did invent Velcro which must be in their favour ;+)


You forgot about the bank secret


----------

